# Wicked weather in the plains.



## cyberdoc (Nov 1, 2009)

Watching some wicked storms in the plains.  Looks like it has the potential to be a major tormado outbreak.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

91 degrees here in SW MN and around 60% humidity. I haven't got the A/C put back in the window yet either /img/vbsmilies/smilies/surprised.gif not comfortable in here!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I woke up to a couple of inches of snow that have since melted away.....


----------



## fr33_mason (Jan 9, 2008)

Thought I had woke up to snow this morning but soon realised that it was the cottonwood trees giving off their fuzz.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

MaryB said:


> 91 degrees here in SW MN and around 60% humidity. I haven't got the A/C put back in the window yet either /img/vbsmilies/smilies/surprised.gif not comfortable in here!


About the same here, I have central AC but my A-coil has a leak /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

we should be having having 80 degree days and the swamp cooler running soon but oh no, yet another rainstorm. feel like we are turning into Oregon around here.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

It's been grossly hot here the last few days... far too hot for May with highs in the 30C range and humidex readings in the 35C range.  But relief is on the way tomorrow with some thunderstorms that will get this gross stuff out of here.   I don't mind the heat in July and August but May... far too early.


----------

